# Winter months



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

What do you guys target during the late fall/ winter months? Or do you just take it easy until spring?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Dogfish.
Winter trout and black drum on the piers and jetties.

I hang my hooks after Jan 1st til Mid march except for bass


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Black drum, whiting, trout, flounder, redfish, and bluefish can be caught right now. Inshore is generally better than the ocean the colder it gets. I plan to try the pier or surf tomorrow and will post a report if I do anything. The water is 54 degrees at the moment which is quite chilly. In another month or two, you're looking at dogfish and skates as the main catches. Decent for some pullage if you want to go fishing.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

SmoothLures said:


> Black drum, whiting, trout, flounder, redfish, and bluefish can be caught right now. Inshore is generally better than the ocean the colder it gets. I plan to try the pier or surf tomorrow and will post a report if I do anything. The water is 54 degrees at the moment which is quite chilly. In another month or two, you're looking at dogfish and skates as the main catches. Decent for some pullage if you want to go fishing.


Ill be down at jetties tomorrow to try for a 9lb flounder. Good tips


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Ill be down at jetties tomorrow to try for a 9lb flounder. Good tips


I'll be waiting for pics!


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Dogfish.
> Winter trout and black drum on the piers and jetties.
> 
> I hang my hooks after Jan 1st til Mid march except for bass


Yep. I knew someone would say that. I love the dogfish too.


----------



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

I caught a Dogfish once. It had the head of a dog and the body of a fish! Is that what your talkin about???


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Landonsteen said:


> What do you guys target during the late fall/ winter months? Or do you just take it easy until spring?


inshore fishing is at its best through the winter, redfish black drum speckled trout and sheepshead, offshore fishing is hot at this time of year to for wahoo, blackfin, and sailfish. late fall and winter is all around one of my favorite times to fish. fishing stays good all winter long here my rods never get put up!


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

Ohhhh you guys are killing me with your talk about winter fishing, I cant wait to get down there after Christmas. Right now if I want to fish I have to drill a hole first.


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

BigRig said:


> I caught a Dogfish once. It had the head of a dog and the body of a fish! Is that what your talkin about???


Yea! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

I know it is illegal to shark fish in Horry Count, but if I am on a pier and catch a dog fish can I keep it? My neighbor eats them, I have tried it but not really my kind of food. I asked one of the park rangers that was walking the state park pier one day and he was not sure if you could or not. I am guessing that is one of those in-between laws, any one have an answer?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

scsharker18 said:


> I know it is illegal to shark fish in Horry Count, but if I am on a pier and catch a dog fish can I keep it? My neighbor eats them, I have tried it but not really my kind of food. I asked one of the park rangers that was walking the state park pier one day and he was not sure if you could or not. I am guessing that is one of those in-between laws, any one have an answer?


The law says At the time of recognition, fishermen must release sharks and any dangerous marine animals. Even though it doesn't have teeth, a dogfish is a shark, so you're subject to the clueless idiots that may ticket you...


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

I know a guy on surfside pier that keeps almost every one he catches. He has given me a few fillets and they were pretty good


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

scsharker18 said:


> I know it is illegal to shark fish in Horry Count, but if I am on a pier and catch a dog fish can I keep it? My neighbor eats them, I have tried it but not really my kind of food. I asked one of the park rangers that was walking the state park pier one day and he was not sure if you could or not. I am guessing that is one of those in-between laws, any one have an answer?


They actually amended it and its legal from December to February according to this article from 2007 

http://www.redorbit.com/news/scienc...starts_today_despite_new_law_fishing_will_be/





> By Terry Massey, The Sun News, Myrtle Beach, S.C.
> 
> Dec. 1–An amended beach ordinance that makes it legal to fish for sharks in Horry County starting today apparently will carry little bite.
> 
> ...


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

so I guess as long as I can pull that up on my phone and show the guy who may be writing me a ticket I might be able to avoid it. And come winter time and that is all that is out there they are still fun to fight on a 4000 battle.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....cept for those doggies the rest of the winter fishing is 90% hype.....little fish and not many of em.....It CAN get so COLD so fast that even the doggies move out in deep water.....


----------



## Landonsteen (Jul 9, 2013)

Croaker, skate, and doggies are my main catches in the winter.


----------

